# Got another one.........



## USSWormy (Jul 24, 2008)

Just picked up a 1965 Feathercraft 14" with a livewell. This will be my 3rd. fixer upper, and plan to do a a serious overhaul / update. I will more that likely be asking you all for some input. I am still in the pre-planning / material gathering stage at the moment, but I will post pictures as they become available. Thanks in advance, Wormy.


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2008)

Looking forward to the project! I would like to add it to the projects page. :beer:


----------



## USSWormy (Jul 24, 2008)

Jim said:


> Looking forward to the project! I would like to add it to the projects page. :beer:




Thanks Jim! I will post pictures as soon as possible, Hopefully, from start to finish. Looking forward to it as loong as the "honeydo" list doesn't get out of control.... :lol:


----------



## Nickk (Jul 24, 2008)

nice! You're on the Bassboy program :lol:


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 24, 2008)

cool 8)


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Wormy & welcome....looking forward to seeing your project!

ST


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi wormy and welcome aboard!! ostpics: In other words............hurry up and get us some pics man!!!LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## USSWormy (Jul 29, 2008)

Well...... Started the teardown process this weekend, and stripped it of all the nuts, bolts, wiring and the like. Pic of the hull.........






Started tearing out the old seats......





This is the way it ended up.





Getting ready to start some serious sanding and refinishing of the shell, so I will post them as I progress. Been really hot lately, so excuse if it takes awhile. Thanks to all.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Jul 29, 2008)

welcome


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice deep hull! Look forward to seeing the progress!

ST


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice looking rig! You gonna leave the original color on the hull?


----------



## USSWormy (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the replies folks!

No, probably gonna change the color to what my very first boat was (Tan & Brown) back in 1979. This is almost a duplicate hull configuration of the 62 Starcraft I had, but this one has a livewell. To tell you the truth, I have come full circle on boats ( '62 Starcraft, '91 Tracker Pro Deep V, '94 392 Ranger, '02 Tracker Grizzly). Bass Tournament Boats, Downriggers, Inshore set-ups, etc; I have pretty much run the gauntlet (except for high dollar off-shore) and have come to realize that I miss the relaxation and simplicity of "just plain fishin'". A decent small boat, 15Hp, trolling motor and a quality depth finder and I am good to go.........

P.S., besides, with the gas prices its hard to beat!


----------



## FishFry (Aug 5, 2008)

I just got hold of a Feather Craft 14' Fisher, almost the same as yours. Mine appears to be older, and in rougher shape. It doesn't have any of the transom wood in it at all, somebody along the way decided to replace it, took it apart, and then it sat maybe 10 years so I have little to go by. The only thing I haven't figured out is how thick the 2 pieces of wood are supposed to be. I'm thinking 3/4" each, 1 1/2" total. Could you measure yours and let me know? Much appreciated. 

I'm also thinking of cutting out the front bench seat. How floppy did the hull get without the seat in there acting as a brace? Just wondering before I chop mine all up.

Looking forward to seeing how your boat turns out.


----------



## phased (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome FishFry glad you joined us.


----------



## USSWormy (Aug 20, 2008)

FishFry said:


> I just got hold of a Feather Craft 14' Fisher, almost the same as yours. Mine appears to be older, and in rougher shape. It doesn't have any of the transom wood in it at all, somebody along the way decided to replace it, took it apart, and then it sat maybe 10 years so I have little to go by. The only thing I haven't figured out is how thick the 2 pieces of wood are supposed to be. I'm thinking 3/4" each, 1 1/2" total. Could you measure yours and let me know? Much appreciated.
> 
> I'm also thinking of cutting out the front bench seat. How floppy did the hull get without the seat in there acting as a brace? Just wondering before I chop mine all up.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how your boat turns out.



Hello Fishfry, sorry for not getting back to you. Been on vacation!
My Transom wood was 1 1/2", so you should be good. I also put a 3/16 " thick piece of plate aluminum on the entire outside of the transom to stiffen it up as well. Worked like a charm! As far as the seats go, mine was still pretty stiff when taken out., but I wanted to brace the floor ribs to make it a flat surface. I used some 1" square aluminum tubing welded to each one of the ribs up front for floor support. that turned out to be the ticket, as it made it really rigid.

I will post pics of where I am at now (and I apologize for not posting pics after welding everything in). I am through with painting, and putting the flooring and wiring in, and will carpet it this evening. hope to get the pictures posted tomorrow.

(P.S. it turned out better than I had hoped for!)


----------



## USSWormy (Aug 21, 2008)

About 90% complete, still have to run lights, electronics, bow trolling motor and cover the battery storage in the bow. Hopefully have complete this week, and on the water by Saturday (if all goes well.) I am liking it!


----------



## USSWormy (Aug 21, 2008)

Lets ee if these pictures do a little better.........


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 21, 2008)

Now that is one clean looking fishing machine. Awesome work. The paint looks factory =D>


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats a nice looking rig.you did a great job congrats


----------



## SVNET (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow...

I wish a had a boat like that, are you selling it ?

Can you show pictures of before/after...


----------



## USSWormy (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks, but not for sale. This (hopefully) will carry me from now on. I am setting it up to do most all of the types of fishing I enjoy. Nothing serious, but all I need.


----------



## USSWormy (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh, and you can look on page 1 to see the before pics.

Thanks to all for the kudo's........ I appreciate it...


----------



## russ010 (Aug 21, 2008)

AWESOME job!!! That is one great looking boat. Keep up the good work =D>


----------



## Victor Coar (Aug 21, 2008)

Beautiful job!


----------



## phased (Aug 21, 2008)

Great job man. really looks good!


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## ben2go (Aug 21, 2008)

=D> Great Job!Well Done!Looks better than factory new. =D> Are you located near SC?I'd like to see how you braced your hull.I have a 10 foot flat bottom Jon that I am planning to stiffen up.


----------



## FishFry (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow! Very nice. Thanks for answering my questions. I hope I can get the floor on mine finished that well.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 21, 2008)

good one, Its a bit to nice to get dirty :? :? :? ===NAH! time to go fishen 8)


----------



## bscman (Aug 22, 2008)

Schweeeeet!!!
I bet you're feeling very pleased at the moment!

Can I ask what brand paint you used, and how you applied it?


----------



## USSWormy (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry for being away folks, as I have been at the beach Flonder fishing for a week. I appreciate all the nice responses! I am a little bit proud of how it turned out. 

bscman.... I just used Rustoleum Enamel Rattle cans. The painting was the easy part, but prep work (cleaning) was the chore. After I sanded and stripped all of the old paint and oxidation off, I cleaned it twice with Purple Power. Then I wiped it down with Denatured Alchohol and let it air dry.

Then put 2 coats of gray primer on it to cure.

Next day, wiped it down with the alchohol again and put 6 cans of paint on the outsid of the hull, and let it cure.

Then I repeated this for the inside. Cheap, but it got the job done with good results that I am happy with. Hope this helps...


----------



## TOTONKA (Sep 3, 2008)

That is one clean looking boat. I really like it! It looks like you need a set or oars and a "Gone With the Wind" woman with an umbrella sitting in the front like something from a Norman Rockwell painting.



> I have pretty much run the gauntlet (except for high dollar off-shore) and have come to realize that I miss the relaxation and simplicity of "just plain fishin'". A decent small boat, 15Hp, trolling motor and a quality depth finder and I am good to go.........


I really agree... The visions of a perfect fishing day dance through my head all winter long. In fact, one winter I had to go on prozac because it was all I could think about and got really depressed.

FISHING IS SO AWESOME!


----------

